# PTSB had me on fixed for 2 months too long



## robe (24 Feb 2017)

I got a nice surprise yesterday.  A letter of redress from ptsb . They had kept me on a fixed rate for 2 months too long . This resulted in an overcharge of €3000 .
They pointed out that I then reverted to the correct rate of ecb + 0.8% .
I had not even looked into this account as I am happy with the rate . I am hoping that the fact they pointed out that I did then revert to the correct rate will mean that they are looking into the manufactured rates as well.
So they are giving me the overcharge plus €1000 compensation and €400 for professional advice.


----------



## joe351980 (24 Feb 2017)

They over charged you by 1600, and gave you 400 for legal fees and 1000 compensating. Is that right. That's compensation of over 60%.


----------



## robe (24 Feb 2017)

Over charged by 3000 ish so giving me €3189 that's over charged plus interest 1000 compensation and 400 legal advice .
Total €4589


----------



## Freshstart (24 Feb 2017)

Wow that's quite different to any other redress figures I've heard!! May I ask had you a rate specified in your contract!?


----------



## robe (24 Feb 2017)

Yes on this mortgage.  0.8%


----------

